# Reaper Autocannon - Yay or Nay?



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I didn't find a thread on this guy, so I'll make one. But this time in the right place. 

I took a closer look at this gun, and I found that its rather useful, to the extent that I thought of fielding small squads of Termies with Reaper ACs in order to slaughter squishies from afar. I know its not that effective against MEQs, but not everyone is a MEQ. The other reason this idea seems at least worth considering is that Oblits can't turn their arm into this particular gun (which is ridiculous, considering that it can morph into a Lascannon and a Heavy Flamer); only Defilers can have it except for Termies.

You could say that I could simply field Havocs with Autocannons, but that Twin Linked on the Reaper AC makes me doubt that; the sheer idea that I can reroll 2 shots of squishy-killing madness, and I can even DS it, looks better than Havocs with ACs.

However, I don't have the experience you guys have, so I'm asking you if this is a good idea or just plain stupid. I have no idea, so you tell me.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Like you said, not every enemy is a MEQ, so in that the reaper can have its uses. The big problem is that it is a bit more like a compromise weapon, its not the highest strength shot and so is not good at armour hunting, and its lack of a large number of shots makes it not good against infantry. (Well, not as good as a heavy bolter for example.) However the fact that reapers are twin linked mean they will be hitting very often, and their fairly high strength means that against infantry they are wounding very often.

However the reaper has two big downsides, the first being that it is a compromise weapon and the second being its cost (this is looking only at terminators mind you). In a five man terminator squad, getting a reaper is as much as putting a combi weapon on everybody in the squad.


Personally though, I like the reaper; its come in handy more than once for my terminators. That being said, its expensive and you can generally do with something else for fewer points.

I say yay, but only if you have the spare points to throw around and feel like giving it a try.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

It's too expensive for what it does. As you point out, obliterators can have better guns. Take obliterators.

Terminators with combi-weapons can be really good. Combi meltas and plasmas both do loads of damage and the unit is dangerous in cc. The reaper is ok, but it's too many points and often worse than either combi wep.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

It's good for taking out light vehicles at long range, and Stormtroopers/aspect warriorsat long range. The only problem is, this squad tends to be more effective close up. So although I like the idea and the model I would say nay unless you have the points to spare.


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

Khorothis said:


> The other reason this idea seems at least worth considering is that Oblits can't turn their arm into this particular gun (which is ridiculous, considering that it can morph into a Lascannon and a Heavy Flamer)


4th Ed. Obliterators only have access to weapons that do not fire traditional projectiles/ammunition. Only energy based weapons like plasma, melta, etc.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Gul Torgo said:


> 4th Ed. Obliterators only have access to weapons that do not fire traditional projectiles/ammunition. Only energy based weapons like plasma, melta, etc.


Thats so stupid. Its much harder to keep farting prometheum-powered flames (effectively) than pissing bullets; let alone spitting lascannon shots. Geez.

Back to the topic. 

You guys have a point there. But I came up with another Autocannon idea, and I don't want to make another thread for a small thing like that, so heres another question for you:

Are Havocs with Autocannons effective? I was thinking of putting two squads of 5 into a Rhino (can I do that, by the way? ), roll them to cover and then rip things to pieces with 8 Autocannons. And if I'm mean (and I am ) then I'll give them IoCG and DS a squad of 3 Oblits behind them, just to make the picture of "Screwed you by default" complete. I have a feeling that this is a "yeah, it sounds good, but in reality, it sucks hard" kind of idea, but I'll ask you guys, just in case it happens to be good.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

For me, autocannons were great in 4th but poor in 5th. The requirement to get penetrating hits on vehicles makes them a far worse option than lascannons and melta guns. Added to that they don't instant kill anything much and people get FNP against them.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Havocs are only really effective 5x Melta in a Rhino. It's the one reason they should be taken, and are the only reason they are better than Devestators. 

Remember that Oblits are also Heavy Support, so they're competiting, and Oblits instantly win out.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

The reaper is a mediocre choice at best. While it can be placed on a deep striking platform, it's an expensive platform to do so. A minimum sized squad of terminators with a reaper and no other goodies (three man squad, bare bones) comes in at 115 points for a lackluster unit. Also, the reaper isn't a, "true," twin linked autocannon--it's range is shorter by 12".

As mentioned, oblits are by far the best option to go with, but if you want to go with an autocannon havoc squad, they are useful for a squad just over 150 points. They have their uses for cracking light vehicles (rhinos, trukks, etc) and have the benefit of being able to do some harm to whatever's inside, even marines (the 3+ armor save is somewhat offset by only needing 2's to wound).

All in all, I think the reaper is a garbage weapon. I used to field two squads of terminators, both with reapers. One was set up for shooting (reaper, 4 others with combi bolters coming out the gills and standard power weapons) and the other for assault (again, one reaper and a chainfist, the other four with paired lightning claws). It's gotten to the point where the amount of havoc I can cause with flamers, even though they are a close support weapon, has swayed me away from the reapers entirely.


----------



## Pandorav3 (Jan 30, 2009)

Chaos termies (having rapid fire weapons, are much better in close up stuff from deepstriking, and really their specialty seems to be CC in alot of builds, Its much better to give them a heavy flamer IMO.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

; _ ; Its so sad when such a big gun is so useless. I wish there were a Serious Sam kind of WH40K FPS, and the Reaper AC were one of the weapons you could use. *sigh*

Thanks for your time and advice, it kept me from doing something outrageously stupid.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Khorothis said:


> Thats so stupid. Its much harder to keep farting prometheum-powered flames (effectively) than pissing bullets; let alone spitting lascannon shots. Geez..


Especialy after ive read about quad or tri-linked autocannon coming out of obliterator in "daemon world" novel...sigh.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

MyI)arkness said:


> Especialy after ive read about quad or tri-linked autocannon coming out of obliterator in "daemon world" novel...sigh.


WAT RAMBOBLITERATOR U HAVE DERE


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, as everyone else has said, reapers aren't actually bad weapons, it's just that there are better choices that are equal or less in points.

What would you rather take? A reaper autocannon or four combi-plasmas and a heavy flamer?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Never was a fan of the reaper. Reasons. 1) to few units can take it. 2)On termies its way overpriced for what it does (I mean you get 1-2 goes with it for its crazy price your better off just useing some cheap combi-weapons. 3)It has a reduced range compared to its counter part not by much mind you, but still. 4)the only useful unit its on is the defiler, and once you consider the fact that it won't be shooting it till its battle cannon is gone the whole point is mote.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey know what I love about reapers?

I love leaving the damn things in the box and extruding delicious combis and heavy flamers.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Thread jacking!

Q: How well would reapers do against MCs? That rerolling goodness looks a lot better from this perspective, and you don't want to get too close to those cc nasties!


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

my problem with it is that it's exactly what you said, a squishy 4+ killing machine... Which the Heavy Bolter does better and cheaper imo.


----------

